

The inside story on how I raised $200k in 6 days. - jasonlbaptiste
http://caterpillarcowboy.com/post/489762022/the-inside-story-on-how-i-raised-200k-in-6-days

======
JeremyChase
This is hardly a play by play on how you did it; more like a gossip rag. It is
entertaining to read but hardly constructive for anyone else.

PS: good luck.

------
mattm
Left out is the 10 years spent networking, building relationships, learning
about business and developing products.

------
jfornear
This makes it sound easy!

I'm not surprised AngelList played a key role... Venture Hacks is an awesome
resource. Nivi and Naval do genuinely care about helping startups:
<http://venturehacks.com/intro>

I wouldn't pitch them until you have an amazing demo and your shit together
though.

------
rms
Aw... I was hoping this was you, Jason.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Soon ;-)

~~~
Mark_B
Good luck!!

------
emanuer
The more I learn about raising money, the more I realize that it is impossible
without extensive networking. I am European, living in Japan having a start up
focusing on the US market. I can work online, meet my friends online, why not
raise money online? I guess before that will become reality we might have to
wait a while longer...

------
Aegean
Good luck. Generally how much is equity given away in such a deal? i.e. a seed
round where you have an intermediate demo but not any customers or
monetization yet?

